# Service power steering, stabilitrack. Wont start



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello, 
2014 Cruze diesel, 75k miles. Car has a 6 month old ac delco battery that was installed by dealership. I went to start it this morning and wont crank over at all and dic says, SERVICE POWER STEERING, SERVICE STABILITRACK. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Negative battery cable service bulletin? Have you had that replaced?

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StickySpecial Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Replaced the negative battery cable with no luck. Getting it towed to dealer tonight. Ill post results. Thanks


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

A rodent chewed through the high speed power steering wiring harness...$500 to replace with labor.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

magnusson said:


> A rodent chewed through the high speed power steering wiring harness...$500 to replace with labor.


...a 50 cent bullet will fix that from happening again...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

magnusson said:


> A rodent chewed through the high speed power steering wiring harness...$500 to replace with labor.


Outdoor rescue "barn cats" might be in order. I seem to have far less rodent issues since I started using the ultrasonic repellers like this one.






Amazon.com : Vensmiles 2 x Under Hood Animal Repeller Car Rat Repeller Fireproof Rodent Repellent Chaser Pest Vehicle Protection : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Vensmiles 2 x Under Hood Animal Repeller Car Rat Repeller Fireproof Rodent Repellent Chaser Pest Vehicle Protection : Garden & Outdoor



smile.amazon.com





I tried many products, they are a big problem where I live.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks ill give it a shot


----------

